# Happy New Year



## devinesanative (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope so Bright
Aspirations that are High
Progress To Newer Horizons
Possibilities that are endless
Yearing for the Best

Nobility of Excellence
Enthusiasm of Celebration
Wisdom to Innovate

Yarns of Happiness
Enjoyment of New Year
Actions of Vigour
Rewards of Actions


Devine Sanative


----------

